# Backyard breeders-Puppy scams-Puppy mills



## Kassy (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello I am new to SM I have been reading so much on all the tricks and scams these bad breeders use and I am very scared







that I will not be able to locate someone who is telling me the truth about my future little cutie pie.. I would want the breeder to come visit my home as I would want to get to know them and I would hope that we would have a on going friendship.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you checked the breeder's section on this site? There are a lot of great breeders who contribute here, also. Maybe you can hook up with one of them. I'm not sure how many breeders will come to your house, though-I could be wrong, too.
Also check the AMA website's breeder list: http://www.americanmaltese.org/ 

Good luck!


----------



## Kassy (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you so much Bonnie's mom. I have been looking through the webpages posted .. I didn't mean that anyone on here would be untrustworthy. I am a month or two from being ready for a baby and so are my girls. I have a friend that has a yorkie puppy that we have been visiting to try to get them use to the baby antics so far it hasn't been working out too hot


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I didn't mean that anyone on here would be untrustworthy.[/B]


Oh I didn't take your comments that way at all, don't worry!







I just mean that the breeders on this site belong here because they love the breed and are not simply trying to make a buck. Therefore, they would probably (if they see this post) be happy to help you in your search.


----------



## ice princess (Mar 6, 2007)

> Hello I am new to SM I have been reading so much on all the tricks and scams these bad breeders use and I am very scared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also new to this site. I have been reading it for a while. There is wonderful information here and everyone seems to be so nice.
I lost my girl of 15 years 2 years ago and now I am ready for another one. I see so much scam that I am leary of buying over the internet. 
I have been going into all the forums to learn about all the new things being discussed about the maltese breed such as diseases etc.,and what I should be looking for from a breeder.
I bought my little Shaynay when she was 6 weeks old . I didn't know anything about what to look for as pertaining to health. When Shaynay was about a year old she developed a problem with her back legs. They looked like she was trying to ride a bicycle but her front legs moved normally when she walked quickly. I took her to the vet of course and he pronounced her with very severe patella problems. This meant surgery.It was sooo painful for her. Her recovery didn't take long and she had a steady walk when she completely healed. I would do it again if I had it to do over for I loved her so much. Back then it was only $175.00 but that was a lot for me ( I had bought her myself ,still in high school and living at home) a part time waitress back then didn't make very much.
How do I know if the next puppy I get won't have the same thing? How do I know a breeder is really telling me the truth about a dog? How can I be sure it isn't another internet scam?
I really want another maltese to fill the void in my life. Little Shaynay was 7 pounds of pure love.


----------



## Kassy (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello Fellow newby "Ice" I am so sorry to her about your little darling.. it is so hard to let them go. The information I have found on her is a great help.. I hope you are able to find a perfect little fuzzyface.









Sorry my keys keep sticking my post was suppose to read (The information I have found on here is a great help)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just saw this thread... i recently replied in a post that i feel may contribute to this one, so i'll copy and past a link to read it.... 
sorry, i'm lazy, i don't want to retype it all over again...








click here


----------



## ice princess (Mar 6, 2007)

> i just saw this thread... i recently replied in a post that i feel may contribute to this one, so i'll copy and past a link to read it....
> sorry, i'm lazy, i don't want to retype it all over again...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.







I will definately watch for these things. I have an appointment to visit with a breeder and look at her pups tomorrow.








May I ask what was wrong with Massimo?



> Hello Fellow newby "Ice" I am so sorry to her about your little darling.. it is so hard to let them go. The information I have found on her is a great help.. I hope you are able to find a perfect little fuzzyface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the warm welcome. I have found tons of information here. This is a great forum !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to tell you - breeders do not always have time to be good friends with all who buy pups from them. That's not to say they won't give you advice if you need it but if they were close friends with all they would have no time to breed or show their maltese! What you want to look for is a breeder who truly cares about the betterment of the breed and cares about where her pups go and to whom. Having said that, it is up to you to ask all the questions you can think of before buying and make certain the breeder will help if there is ever a genetic problem or illness. Of course, if they've done their homework this will hopefully never be an issue but best to know in advance. As for the breeder coming to your home, I would think you would be more concerned to see the breeder's set up and how the dogs are raised and cared for than worry about her coming to your home. Chances are the breeder will not live close enough to pop over for a few but that doesn't mean they are not good breeder/exhibitors.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=346813
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations!







i hope all goes well for you.









massimo is epileptic. he has tonic clonic (grand mal) seizures. he's on a medication called phenobarbital which is an anti-convulsant. he will most likely be on it for the rest of his life to make his seizures more manageable. in the beginning, we were going back to the vet every month for blood tests that had to be sent to cornell university. we have to make sure the dose is strong enough to somewhat control the seizures yet not too strong as to cause any sort of liver damage. 

when he has a fit, it normally consists of cluster seizures. that means one seizure on top of another... so i have to administer valium. if he seizes more than 2 minutes, i have to administer it to him as a suppository... but usually i'm lucky enough to give it to him orally. even if he has only one seizure, i have to give him the valium to keep him from going into another one. if he seizes through that i have to give him half a dose of his phb. if he seizes though that i have to give him another half.... the only problem with the cluster seizures is there is a chance that the stress of the seizures may cause brain damage.... and there have been a few times where i was scared he wouldn't snap out of it. 

so....you can see why i wouldn't want anyone else to go though what we do....


----------



## ice princess (Mar 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=346926
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG !That poor little dear and the stress you must go through! That is just awful. I know with your tender care he will live a long and happy life. This just makes me cry to even think about it. I can't even begin to imagine what you go through when he seizes..


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I have to tell you - breeders do not always have time to be good friends with all who buy pups from them. That's not to say they won't give you advice if you need it but if they were close friends with all they would have no time to breed or show their maltese! What you want to look for is a breeder who truly cares about the betterment of the breed and cares about where her pups go and to whom. Having said that, it is up to you to ask all the questions you can think of before buying and make certain the breeder will help if there is ever a genetic problem or illness. Of course, if they've done their homework this will hopefully never be an issue but best to know in advance. As for the breeder coming to your home, I would think you would be more concerned to see the breeder's set up and how the dogs are raised and cared for than worry about her coming to your home. Chances are the breeder will not live close enough to pop over for a few but that doesn't mean they are not good breeder/exhibitors.[/B]


i'm sorry brit. i didn't mean to make it sound as tho everyone should become best friends with their breeder...









i just simply meant usually during the process of purchasing a puppy, a concerned breeder will ask a few questions to make sure they are placing their puppy in the right home. 
at least that's what happened in my experience. 

what i was trying to say is... with a well bred dog, there is less of a chance of health issues.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=346935
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Yes, yes, Carrie! I knew what cha meant. LOL Indeed breeders should ask, though not all do as we, who are so eager to have a new baby tend to tell them all they need to know before they get to ask us. LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My Lady is also poorly bred and has epilepsy like Massimo does. She is also diabetic and has hypothryoidism.

You probably would love to find a good Maltese breeder close to you, but unless you are incredibly lucky to live near one, you probably won't. Most of the local breeders you find are what we call "backyard breeders". Most times they are nice people who take wonderful care of their dogs, but the problem is that they know nothing about the breed standard or genetics. 

Maltese, like any other breed, have certain illnesses they are prone to. Skillfull breeders know their dog's pedigrees for generations back and never breed a dog who has any sign of these. Backyard breeders are just putting two dogs together to make puppies and usually have no idea of the background of their dogs. Most are from pet shops or other backyard breeders and can be carrying all sorts of "genetic timebombs".

Genetics is complicated and a good breeder will be very careful to find the best mate possible before breeding in order not to produce any puppies who have faults or disease. Most often that perfect match is not in the same house, probably not even in the same state, but across the country which is why so many good breeders rely on artificial insemination. For that reason, it is usually a red flag if a breeder boasts that "both parents are on premises".

Don't let distance or price influence your decision when you select a puppy. A "bargain" puppy now can cost much, much more in vet bills over it's lifetime, sometimes in the first year or two, than a puppy from one of the top show breeders. Many of our SM members rave about the relationship they have with their breeders even though they aren't close geographically. You want a breeder who will be there to answer your questions and keep in touch for the life of your dog even if they aren't local.

You are off to a great start, though. You know to be cautious and are asking questions just like you should be.


----------



## Kassy (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Carrie for the link, it was very helpful. Is there really a breeder/puppymill/broker/usda list? I think I would want a baby raised in a home as a extended part of someones family not as another number or how ever they keep track of them. Bless massimo & Lady


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Thanks Carrie for the link, it was very helpful. Is there really a breeder/puppymill/broker/usda list? I think I would want a baby raised in a home as a extended part of someones family not as another number or how ever they keep track of them. Bless massimo & Lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.









if you search the site, you will most likely find all the lists.... i only searched briefly, so i hope these are correct links:
broker list
puppymill list
usda list


----------



## Kassy (Mar 6, 2007)

> This is one of the best descriptions I've found.
> 
> So what is a Backyard Breeder aka BYB?
> 
> ...


I was just reading this little tid bit... My hat is off to you Ladysmom what a great thread


----------



## Kassy (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Carrie, The links do work and I did bookmark them... It really saddens me to think there are that many out there I have to say.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Another place to check besides the USDA list is the Better Business Bureau in the breeder's area. It's surprising how many people find out after the fact that their breeder had complaints against them.

It is definately buyer beware when it comes to buying a Maltese puppy.


----------

